# Proximity sensor problem?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Im not sure if this has been addressed but man this sensor kinda blows. Everytime i get a call or on call. That sensor doesnt turn my phone screen on when i put the phone away from my face. I have to press the power button just to either hang up or anything just to turn it back on. If this a known issue or a quick fix ? 
Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

do you have a screen protector on? mines fine til i put on a screen protector.


----------



## dhh93 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah if you have a screen protector that doesn't have a cut out for it that will do it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Duh!!! Thanks ill try thaT. I had to get a zagg cut my own since the actual zagg doesmt cover thr whole screen. 
Wanst a problem with tb but every phone is differrnt. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

